# Lavender Bees



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

I can not view you photo because I get a message to log into Facebook.
Please try posting a phot in the beesource format.
Thank you,
I look forward to seeing your photos.
Ernie


----------



## magista (Jun 1, 2009)

Sorry about that. Try it now.


----------



## jhs494 (May 6, 2009)

Beautiful photo. You have done an outstanding job of capturing her working.
Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## magista (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks. 

It was hard to get good shots with the point and shoot digital camera I have, but a couple came out ok.


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

what variety of lavender is that?


----------



## magista (Jun 1, 2009)

Not sure what the varietal is. It was already planted when we bought the house.


----------

